# Homestead dog going to the Vet



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Well the picture says it all. He doesn't travel well.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I had one that loved to ride. The results were always the same. A mess to clean up.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well hell, I’d throw up too after swallowing a whole can of engine degreaser.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I take my dogs to the Vet, they ride in the horse trailer. It's easier to tow the trailer, than it is to clean the inside of my truck.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome. I just had chicken fettuccine.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Other than the gorp on the can of Gunk (not set up, what a hoot), here's the deal. The gorp had a bunch of stuff that looked like raw bacon strips. Where the heck did that come from?? Bubba hasn't been out of the fence line for a week. No carcasses of something he took down. It's a mystery.

Anyway, he has a bacterial infection on the skin at his frond elbow and rear knee. He's apparently a sensitive guy all of a sudden. Hah! He's a darn tank on four legs.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Antibiotics and anti inflamitory Rx for a month. Haven't got the bill yet. Double darn. But he's worth it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

We use meclizine when we transport dog pups . great for car and airplane rides. Give an hour before .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

been making a point of taking the new puppy for rides

the pup is already 30 pounds at 20 weeks and not done growing

I folded up the rear seat and put down a shipping blanket on my rubber floor

seems to like it fine so far and no yack


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

JRHill02 said:


> Antibiotics and anti inflamitory Rx for a month. Haven't got the bill yet. Double darn. But he's worth it.


That's actually good news. As they get older, just like us, they become more prone to old age issues.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's actually good news. As they get older, just like us, they become more prone to old age issues.


Oops - I didn't specify. It was the male LGD that went to the vet.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

JRHill02 said:


> Oops - I didn't specify. It was the male LGD that went to the vet.


Glad you clarified. Thought it was your pug.

Is your LGD better? 

My guardians HATE the car/truck with all their hearts. Have to give them benadryl to get them in. Should probably tape a barf bag to their heads...


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pony said:


> Glad you clarified. Thought it was your pug.
> 
> Is your LGD better?
> 
> My guardians HATE the car/truck with all their hearts. Have to give them benadryl to get them in. Should probably tape a barf bag to their heads...


It'll take a while for the meds to do their work. There is nothing that we can determine is the cause. The outcome is a bacterial infection and the cause is from abrasion. The abrasion is the curious part. Its only on the left legs and at the 'elbow' joints. Only Bubba has this, his sisters are fine. These dogs are exceptionally clean and spend a lot of time grooming themselves. And they really enjoy their winter snow baths.. I just didn't want this to get worse and because these breakouts are on the joints and fairly swollen, the last thing I want is some permanent damaged. _Bubba is very valuable to us as I'm sure many of you can relate._


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that and hope the dog heals just fine. My dog loves rides.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

JRHill02 said:


> It'll take a while for the meds to do their work. There is nothing that we can determine is the cause. The outcome is a bacterial infection and the cause is from abrasion. The abrasion is the curious part. Its only on the left legs and at the 'elbow' joints. Only Bubba has this, his sisters are fine. These dogs are exceptionally clean and spend a lot of time grooming themselves. And they really enjoy their winter snow baths.. I just didn't want this to get worse and because these breakouts are on the joints and fairly swollen, the last thing I want is some permanent damaged. _Bubba is very valuable to us as I'm sure many of you can relate._


Odd, because before I looked at the picture, I thought it would be at the pressure points where the joint/leg hit the ground. Our older fella we just lost would occasionally develop some serious callous where he landed on the ground with a thud. 

I know how valuable your boy is to you, and pray God's healing for your stalwart guardian.


----------

